# Hd tv to laptop connection



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have hd tv with connection for hdmi and composite, component is in use. I have a laptop with vga and s video connection. What is the best way to connect my tv with my laptop. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

VGA output to HDMI input. But you will need an active converter as VGA is analog, and HDMI is digital.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

what is an active converter? My tv has built in tuner, does that work? I read some where that vga to hdmi will not give me the volume.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. 

The VGA output of the PC is an analog signal. HDMI is a digital format. You need a device that can convert the analog signal, into a digital signal.

As for audio, yes, you will also need an audio cable from the PC into the TV.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

sounds complicated. What do you think of s video to composit on hd tv? will that work? thanks


----------



## hofflerb (Dec 18, 2004)

Digital and analog are two different types of electronic signals.

Something like this would work, and it would carry the audio to the TV for you as well. Plug in the VGA and audio to one end, and HDMI cable to the TV. Note any active converter will require an additional power plug.
Pyle VGA and 3.5mm Audio to HDMI Converter | PVHDM35 | Pyle


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buy.com - 6Ft Black Hddb15 15-Pin VGA To RCA Component Cable M / M Supports xBox 360

i found this will this work, and give both audio and video to the tv?

thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. That is just a cable. You need an active converter. It will be a box with electronics inside. You input an analog signal, and the box converts the signal into digital. A simple cable will not work.

check out monoprice.com


----------

